# 2008 24 Hours of Le Mans Report: Audi Perspective



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

They say there are three great races in motorsport: the Grand Prix of Monaco, the Indianapolis 500 and the 24 Hours of Le Mans. Among them, only the latter can boast being the longest and most grueling – a knock-down, drag-out brawl between the world’s most storied marques. Audi Sport PR boss Jurgen Pippig described Le Mans as “the greatest weekend race of vehicles since Benhur”, and indeed it is.
The air of motorsport history in this patch of French countryside is downright palpable. The 24 Hours of Le Mans is why the local D338 highway features normally unused chicanes and is better known world-round as “Mulsanne”… why Steve McQueen remains the most credible car guy in Hollywood – ever… why the key in a Porsche is positioned to the left of the steering wheel.
* Full Story *


----------

